# Feeling positive about my marriage



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am feeling positive about my marraige and I just wanted to post about good things. 

I know there is a bad past with infedility (during the time we were seperated) and my husband not being able to express to me his remorse. He does express his guilt, but not often. There has been no infedilty since he moved back in, that I am sure. I am going to try to focus on the positive on that and try not to go crazy thinking of the what if's. 

Hes 800 miles away so sure he could be sending me texts, cards and calling me while possibly lying to me...but if I don't have the proof, shouldn't I focus on the positive, rather than ruin what progress we are making by my constant fear of past returning?

My husband is so much more involved in the kids and all thier needs and our needs as a married couple than he was before seperation. 

Our marriage anniversaries were always just another day, but this year he has planned a special trip. ONly telling me where we are going and some activities planned. Hes trying to keep the hotel a secret from me so it will be a suprise when we get there.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also my husband is not a card man or a flower man. Hes alway post seperation said cards just made hallmark rich and flowers eventually die. So this year for mothers day he got me a dozen roses a card that was purely from his heart, it was very very detailed. He had to have looked for a long time for it. Each child picked out a flower for me too.

Also when he needed to mail back something to me from where he is now working he took the time to get another card when I didn't even ask for the card. 
Maybe he has been listening to what I respond too? I am a card, flowers and special notes left all over for me kind of woman.

Also before we had to move out of our family home he ate att he family table all of us together. Before seperation that was something I wanted him to do and he would have rather eat on TV trays so he could continue watching TV. He also would complain about my cooking all the time before seperation and never giving me the compiments I needed. He changed that too, we ate more meals at home than out. I enjoyed cooking for him and the kids nad he enjoyed eating my dinners and gave compliments nightly.

Hes now working out of state and playfully asking whats for dinner, playfully requesting my pork chops or my enchiladas


----------

